# stitches at home?



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Is it possible to give a dog some stitches for a tear at home? My daughter has a sharpei mix that has skin so tender that she tears holes scratching herself - only around the face. They don't heal because even if they get them to close up, she tears it open again. They cannot afford the vet visits. Would there be any other suggestions?? S.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I wouldn't suggest it. Even if they don't get bit trying to stitch around the face, the wounds are likely to get infected from the bacteria that would be closed into the wound.

I would suggest gettting a e-collar (aka the cone of shame) and using that until the sores are truly healed. Also get a dremel and get those nails short and smooth. While waiting for the current sores to heal, have them start saving some money for a vet visit because there is definitely sometime not normal going on (maybe allergies, maybe a yeast infection in the ears or face folds, etc.). They really need to figure out why this is happening rather than putting a bandaid on it when it does happen.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

The breed is notorious for problems with their ears. That would be my first guess. They also have dental problems, but they wouldn't normally cause scratching around the face (IMO). They really need to have a vet look at the dog. Maybe they can find one that will work with them on the bill.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Keep the nails short and filed.

Treat the wrinkles so they are always clean and don't contain fungus (ditto for the ears). Then the face won't itch.

You can purchase surgical glue, that is like super glue but not caustic, to glue wounds shut. Do not use regular super glue.

I would recommend against doing sutures at home.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a little Boston terrier now who is very dog aggressive. Both he and my permanent dog have shed blood. I use drops of lavender essential oil and find the wounds heal very fast. You can use an eye dropper or a Q-tip to apply.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you thank you. I was curious about surgical glue but did not know it could be used on dogs. This dog is elderly and needs to have her nails trimmed more regularly. They were using a vet and found out lately that this vets office is only interested in money. They wanted over 1400 dollars to remove bladder stones from a small dog they have. They went to new vet (about 3 months ago) that has been in our area a long long time and discovered that there are two types of bladder stones. One is meltable. They fed her the food - total cost in all about 400 dollars. Stones all gone !They may have to take this one to the new vet. They will never go back to the old one. Anyway this sharpei has ear trouble AND stinks and scratches. They have had her on benedryl but she found out tonite (reading more stuff on the internet) that maybe it is yeast. Is there a wash of some sort that would help control this yeast all over her? s.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Most any type of OTC surgical glue can be found in the bandage / first aide section. Sometimes places like Tractor Supply or other Farm & Ranch type stores carry the livestock version.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

If she has a yeast infection in her ears, it is important to first clean them out as much as possible. I know some who have used the OTC yeast infection medicine (for women) in ears with success. The problem is, if it is not yeast, then that medication would not work. See if the vet would simply run a sample ear swab and go from there. There are several varieties of bacteria (some very difficult to treat) that infect ears as well.

Yeast will have a black, moist discharge, as will some of the bacteria. Some bacteria will also produce a yellow puss-like discharge. They all smell horrendous.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What are they feeding this dog? Some dogs react very badly to grain and it will show up as skin problems and ear infections.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

For yeast, use a 50/50 mixture of white vinegar and rubbing alcohol. Room temp or slightly warmer for ears, or you'll have a fight.

I'd try a grain free diet as recommended by Maura.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I was told by a vet to use regular super glue and have been for maybe 5 years. Been used at my shop and on tail docking, dew removal, and even for a bad skin tear once. The surgical glue I bought is very expensive and it dries up before it is even opened.


----------



## victory (Mar 2, 2010)

Super glue will work, but tissue glue is much better. 
Also for you Sharpei you may want to investigate Coliodial Silver..great stuff!!


----------

